# Paying pmq and mortgage



## Leeworthy (30 Aug 2016)

Hey everyone. Been on hiadus for a little while. I've been posted to petawawa. I am getting a pmq there, but the kicker is my house has not sold at my old location. 

Asides from tdra(covers interest and utilities) is there anything else that is available to help offset these costs until my house sells? My home mortgage is 1000 a month plus my pmq which is 1050 a month. That's 2050 a month I'm paying right now. 

Financially I am strapped because of it. I called CFHA to ask if they do rent adjustment for that and they said no. 

Anyone know of anything? Pretty stressed out over ot right now. 

Thanks


----------



## mariomike (30 Aug 2016)

For reference, perhaps,

Paying pmq and mortgage  

will be merged with,

Military Housing, CFHA, and the cost of renting a PMQ
https://army.ca/forums/threads/28895.0
21 pages.


----------



## Lumber (30 Aug 2016)

Leeworthy said:
			
		

> Hey everyone. Been on hiadus for a little while. I've been posted to petawawa. I am getting a pmq there, but the kicker is my house has not sold at my old location.
> 
> Asides from tdra(covers interest and utilities) is there anything else that is available to help offset these costs until my house sells? My home mortgage is 1000 a month plus my pmq which is 1050 a month. That's 2050 a month I'm paying right now.
> 
> ...



A couple of things.

First, it will cover property taxes.

Second, you can claim yard maintenance.

Finally, when you do finally sell your home, you can claim the mortgage interest differential, if the interest rate of your new mortgage is higher than the one on your old mortgage. I can explain it better if you want.

Cheers,


----------

